# ECM Classika temperature



## Calli (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi experts,

I have a pretty annoying problem with my ECM Classika II (no PID). I bought the machine used before I moved to London, everything in good condition, price was ok. After brewing the first shots I recognised that the temperature was very low because the espresso tasted weird and was only warm, the hot water from the lance as well. The machine has a hidden controller at the bottom right corner to adjust the temperature and that was set to 70°C so I turned it to 95°C. After heating up the machine was way too hot and only produced steam so I'm trapped a bit between these two peaks and don't really know how I can set it to the right temperature without buying a meter for the portafilter.

Does anyone have an idea on how I can fix this?









Thanks for your help!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You say there's no PID. How do you adjust the temperature then? If 70 is too low, 95 is too hot, what about 90? Try it and see how it tastes


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It is strange that the manual only mentions temperature adjustment possibility for the PID version


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Your beastie will have a steam pressure gauge, so adjust the pressure switch to give a steam pressure of 1.0-1.1 bar, which is the optimum for a decent espresso.

The pressure switch is the small black round unit, usually sitting just under the lid.


----------

